# West Coast MAGA Girl



## Terri4Trump

West Coast MAGA girl in California. Thanks for letting me join.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Welcome.  Here's your complimentary iron gauntlet.


----------



## Flash

Terri4Trump said:


> West Coast MAGA girl in California. Thanks for letting me join.




How does it feel to be in Communists occupied territory?


----------



## Marion Morrison

How do you feel about the Communists that control the government all around you?


----------



## Moonglow

Howdy, just ignore the idiots..


----------



## Terri4Trump

Flash said:


> How does it feel to be in Communists occupied territory?





Marion Morrison said:


> How do you feel about the Communists that control the government all around you?



It sucks, really. Fortunately I live in an area where I don't see the garbage out in the open, but I go into the Bay Area and it is absolutely horrible. If I could move to Texas I would.



Moonglow said:


> Howdy, just ignore the idiots..



LOL. Okay


----------



## Hugo Furst

Terri4Trump said:


> West Coast MAGA girl in California. Thanks for letting me join.



Always glad to see new recruits.

Be sure to buckle your seatbelt, and read the USMB Rules and Guidelines before the ride starts


----------



## Flash

Terri4Trump said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to be in Communists occupied territory?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you feel about the Communists that control the government all around you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sucks, really. Fortunately I live in an area where I don't see the garbage out in the open, but I go into the Bay Area and it is absolutely horrible. If I could move to Texas I would.
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy, just ignore the idiots..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. Okay
Click to expand...



I am 5th generation Floridian but because of a temporary job my father had to do we moved to LA for a couple of years in the early 1960s.  We lived in Van Nuys.

It was a great place back then.  Conservative, middle class, mostly White, safe and a lot of stuff going on.

A few years ago I went to LA on business and went by the old neighborhood.  That "Leave it to Beaver" type of neighborhood is now a Third World shithole.   

California is a beautiful state.  Too bad the Liberals have turned it into a shithole.  It was once rich but now it has the most poverty, worst schools and the most debt.


----------



## Terri4Trump

Flash said:


> ...California is a beautiful state.  Too bad the Liberals have turned it into a shithole.  It was once rich but now it has the most poverty, worst schools and the most debt.



That pretty much sums up the state of affairs here.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Terri4Trump said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to be in Communists occupied territory?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you feel about the Communists that control the government all around you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sucks, really. Fortunately I live in an area where I don't see the garbage out in the open, but I go into the Bay Area and it is absolutely horrible. If I could move to Texas I would.
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy, just ignore the idiots..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. Okay
Click to expand...


  He was referring to himself.....


----------



## Marion Morrison

Flash said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to be in Communists occupied territory?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you feel about the Communists that control the government all around you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sucks, really. Fortunately I live in an area where I don't see the garbage out in the open, but I go into the Bay Area and it is absolutely horrible. If I could move to Texas I would.
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy, just ignore the idiots..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. Okay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am 5th generation Floridian but because of a temporary job my father had to do we moved to LA for a couple of years in the early 1960s.  We lived in Van Nuys.
> 
> It was a great place back then.  Conservative, middle class, mostly White, safe and a lot of stuff going on.
> 
> A few years ago I went to LA on business and went by the old neighborhood.  That "Leave it to Beaver" type of neighborhood is now a Third World shithole.
> 
> California is a beautiful state.  Too bad the Liberals have turned it into a shithole.  It was once rich but now it has the most poverty, worst schools and the most debt.
Click to expand...

I am 7th generation Floridian. Cracker is me. Did you know there were black crackers, too? They ran away and came down heanh and herded cows. If they made it south of St. Mary's river, they were accepted.
My people came here like..the next excursion after Columbus.

My ancestors were farmers..and masons.

I have no desire to go to California, they're all actors out there, except for the natives, and they're all painfully skinny. I'm built like Shrek n stuff. I still get it done, though.


----------



## petro

Welcome to the Jungle 
 

From the sane exurbs of rural MN, the last oasis of sanity left in the state.
The Twin Cities are lost to retardation and progressives.


----------



## Terri4Trump

Marion Morrison said:


> I have no desire to go to California, they're all actors out there, except for the natives, and they're all painfully skinny. I'm built like Shrek n stuff. I still get it done, though.



Well, there are lots of rural areas and small towns and farm areas in California where the people are plenty conservative. The problem is that the sheer numbers (and therefore votes) are concentrated in the two giant urban areas of the SF Bay Area and the greater LA area. Hence, our crappy politicians and laws.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Terri4Trump said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no desire to go to California, they're all actors out there, except for the natives, and they're all painfully skinny. I'm built like Shrek n stuff. I still get it done, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there are lots of rural areas and small towns and farm areas in California where the people are plenty conservative. The problem is that the sheer numbers (and therefore votes) are concentrated in the two giant urban areas of the SF Bay Area and the greater LA area. Hence, our crappy politicians and laws.
Click to expand...

I just read how the leftists down south banned the use of gas blowers. South of LA.

That's straight ICLEI. ICLEI in action.


----------



## MindWars

Terri4Trump said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to be in Communists occupied territory?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you feel about the Communists that control the government all around you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sucks, really. Fortunately I live in an area where I don't see the garbage out in the open, but I go into the Bay Area and it is absolutely horrible. If I could move to Texas I would.
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy, just ignore the idiots..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. Okay
Click to expand...





HereWeGoAgain said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to be in Communists occupied territory?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you feel about the Communists that control the government all around you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sucks, really. Fortunately I live in an area where I don't see the garbage out in the open, but I go into the Bay Area and it is absolutely horrible. If I could move to Texas I would.
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy, just ignore the idiots..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. Okay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was referring to himself.....
Click to expand...


Your so bad.


----------



## MindWars

Terri4Trump said:


> West Coast MAGA girl in California. Thanks for letting me join.



Welcome aboard great place with lots of Trump hating a. holes LMFAO!!!


----------



## OldLady

Terri4Trump said:


> West Coast MAGA girl in California. Thanks for letting me join.


Go get yourself a free donut.  Welcome to the board.


----------



## Old Yeller

Terri4Trump said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...California is a beautiful state.  Too bad the Liberals have turned it into a shithole.  It was once rich but now it has the most poverty, worst schools and the most debt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pretty much sums up the state of affairs here.
Click to expand...


Off topic but someone mentioned sewage:
I always wondered consequences of dumping trash into the landfill up on the "hills" just north of Morgan Hill on east side of 101 by Coyote creek.  Endless stream of garbage trucks? quietly, no public access?  That water runoff replenishes the groundwater?  I prefer incineration.


----------



## Silver Blooded

Shit... Gotta be rough being a conservative in California. Anyway, welcome to USMB. It's rough terrain, so wear your spurs.


----------



## Leo123

Welcome Terri4Trump.  From a fellow West Coaster who also voted for Trump.   There are more of us than they know.   CA is not just SF and LA but that's what they think.  As you probably know, CA is a beautiful place with mountains, valleys, farm land, orchards etc.  In fact most of geographic CA is rural.


----------



## Terri4Trump

Moonglow said:


> Howdy, just ignore the idiots..



Boy, you were right. There are some real winners here.


----------



## Terri4Trump

Leo123 said:


> Welcome Terri4Trump.  From a fellow West Coaster who also voted for Trump.   There are more of us than they know.   CA is not just SF and LA but that's what they think.  As you probably know, CA is a beautiful place with mountains, valleys, farm land, orchards etc.  In fact most of geographic CA is rural.



Thank you. I live far enough away from the madness to make it tolerable.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Terri4Trump said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy, just ignore the idiots..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you were right. There are some real winners here.
Click to expand...


   Dont be fooled....
Moony is a wacked out liberal.


----------



## playtime

_
*hello............*_


----------



## Leo123

Terri4Trump said:


> Thank you. I live far enough away from the madness to make it tolerable.



Same here.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Terri4Trump said:


> West Coast MAGA girl in California. Thanks for letting me join.



 Terri4Trump 



OldLady said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> West Coast MAGA girl in California. Thanks for letting me join.
> 
> 
> 
> Go get yourself a free donut.  Welcome to the board.
Click to expand...


Really OldLady … Plain old glazed do-nuts? What the hell... Your sprinkle topped, crème-filled pastries not good enough for the young lady with Trump in her moniker? Damn progressives anyway...


----------



## beautress

Terri4Trump said:


> West Coast MAGA girl in California. Thanks for letting me join.


Welcome to USMB, Terri4Trump. Hope you enjoy the boards. Just keep your shots up to date due to selective ankle-biting. Best wishes!
​


----------



## MarathonMike

Welcome Terri, enjoy yourself here! USMB is really one of the tamer boards on the Interweb and there's lots of forums to explore.


----------



## Preacher

OldLady said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> West Coast MAGA girl in California. Thanks for letting me join.
> 
> 
> 
> Go get yourself a free donut.  Welcome to the board.
Click to expand...

Only if they are warm!


----------



## Manonthestreet

MAGA on


----------



## Marion Morrison

OldLady said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> West Coast MAGA girl in California. Thanks for letting me join.
> 
> 
> 
> Go get yourself a free donut.  Welcome to the board.
Click to expand...

Krispy Kreme would be the awesomest!'


Except that local donut shop beats them.


----------



## skye

Welcome Terri4Trump!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> West Coast MAGA girl in California. Thanks for letting me join.
> 
> 
> 
> Go get yourself a free donut.  Welcome to the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Krispy Kreme would be the awesomest!'
> 
> 
> Except that local donut shop beats them.
Click to expand...


  Dont care for Krispy Kreme myself.
I hit a local donut shop ran by an old Asian couple and their kids,the daughter is hot as FUCK and her parents know it since she's front and center at the counter.


----------



## Marion Morrison

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> West Coast MAGA girl in California. Thanks for letting me join.
> 
> 
> 
> Go get yourself a free donut.  Welcome to the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Krispy Kreme would be the awesomest!'
> 
> 
> Except that local donut shop beats them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont care for Krispy Kreme myself.
> I hit a local donut shop ran by an old Asian couple and their kids,the daughter is hot as FUCK and her parents know it since she's front and center at the counter.
Click to expand...


Are they Pinay? That's the situation here, and they kick Krispy Kreme's ass. They do it every day.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> West Coast MAGA girl in California. Thanks for letting me join.
> 
> 
> 
> Go get yourself a free donut.  Welcome to the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Krispy Kreme would be the awesomest!'
> 
> 
> Except that local donut shop beats them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont care for Krispy Kreme myself.
> I hit a local donut shop ran by an old Asian couple and their kids,the daughter is hot as FUCK and her parents know it since she's front and center at the counter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are they Pinay? That's the situation here, and they kick Krispy Kreme's ass. They do it every day.
Click to expand...


  Couldnt say for sure but I swear they have relatives that run the convenience store/gas station next door.
    Moms hot and the daughter is smoking hot!!!


----------



## Dalia

Hello and welcome at the forum


----------



## okfine

Terri4Trump said:


> West Coast MAGA girl in California. Thanks for letting me join.


Before you drank the tea did you put sugar in it?


----------



## Terri4Trump

okfine said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> West Coast MAGA girl in California. Thanks for letting me join.
> 
> 
> 
> Before you drank the tea did you put sugar in it?
Click to expand...

What exactly does that mean.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Remember, folks, that this is an introduction thread.  Please leave the poo flinging out of it.  Thanks


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ridgerunner said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> West Coast MAGA girl in California. Thanks for letting me join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> West Coast MAGA girl in California. Thanks for letting me join.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go get yourself a free donut.  Welcome to the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really OldLady … Plain old glazed do-nuts? What the hell... Your sprinkle topped, crème-filled pastries not good enough for the young lady with Trump in her moniker? Damn progressives anyway...
Click to expand...


There's nothing wrong with Krispy Kreme "plain" glazed donuts. In fact, I prefer them. 

The smell of them got me to turn into their parking lot more than once. More than a dozen times, even.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Terri4Trump said:


> West Coast MAGA girl in California. Thanks for letting me join.



Well, let's just hope you brought your sense of humor.. and welcome again.. 
.


----------



## Ringel05

Terri4Trump said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> West Coast MAGA girl in California. Thanks for letting me join.
> 
> 
> 
> Before you drank the tea did you put sugar in it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What exactly does that mean.
Click to expand...

Some sort of weird code I guess.
Welcome to the insane asylum..........


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> West Coast MAGA girl in California. Thanks for letting me join.
> 
> 
> 
> Go get yourself a free donut.  Welcome to the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Krispy Kreme would be the awesomest!'
> 
> 
> Except that local donut shop beats them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont care for Krispy Kreme myself.
> I hit a local donut shop ran by an old Asian couple and their kids,the daughter is hot as FUCK and her parents know it since she's front and center at the counter.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I prefer the local shops and plain cake donuts or crullers as long as it's unglazed.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> West Coast MAGA girl in California. Thanks for letting me join.
> 
> 
> 
> Go get yourself a free donut.  Welcome to the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Krispy Kreme would be the awesomest!'
> 
> 
> Except that local donut shop beats them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont care for Krispy Kreme myself.
> I hit a local donut shop ran by an old Asian couple and their kids,the daughter is hot as FUCK and her parents know it since she's front and center at the counter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I prefer the local shops and plain cake donuts or crullers as long as it's unglazed.
Click to expand...


  I pretty much like all types when made properly.
One of my all time favorites is the maple iced donut.


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> West Coast MAGA girl in California. Thanks for letting me join.
> 
> 
> 
> Go get yourself a free donut.  Welcome to the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Krispy Kreme would be the awesomest!'
> 
> 
> Except that local donut shop beats them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont care for Krispy Kreme myself.
> I hit a local donut shop ran by an old Asian couple and their kids,the daughter is hot as FUCK and her parents know it since she's front and center at the counter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I prefer the local shops and plain cake donuts or crullers as long as it's unglazed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pretty much like all types when made properly.
> One of my all time favorites is the maple iced donut.
Click to expand...

To each their own.........  I even get cinnamon rolls unglazed, too much friggin' sugar.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go get yourself a free donut.  Welcome to the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krispy Kreme would be the awesomest!'
> 
> 
> Except that local donut shop beats them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont care for Krispy Kreme myself.
> I hit a local donut shop ran by an old Asian couple and their kids,the daughter is hot as FUCK and her parents know it since she's front and center at the counter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I prefer the local shops and plain cake donuts or crullers as long as it's unglazed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pretty much like all types when made properly.
> One of my all time favorites is the maple iced donut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To each their own.........  I even get cinnamon rolls unglazed, too much friggin' sugar.
Click to expand...


  Gone are the days of eating a half dozen donuts.
These days it's one and done.


----------



## Darkwind

Terri4Trump said:


> West Coast MAGA girl in California. Thanks for letting me join.


Welcome.  I'm a transplanted Sacramentan.  

Is that even a word?  Hmm...

Anyway, get out!  Get out as fast as you can!   LOL


----------



## Darkwind

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Krispy Kreme would be the awesomest!'
> 
> 
> Except that local donut shop beats them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont care for Krispy Kreme myself.
> I hit a local donut shop ran by an old Asian couple and their kids,the daughter is hot as FUCK and her parents know it since she's front and center at the counter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I prefer the local shops and plain cake donuts or crullers as long as it's unglazed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pretty much like all types when made properly.
> One of my all time favorites is the maple iced donut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To each their own.........  I even get cinnamon rolls unglazed, too much friggin' sugar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gone are the days of eating a half dozen donuts.
> These days it's one and done.
Click to expand...

Wait, what?

*wipes off the crumbs*

When did that memo get sent?


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Krispy Kreme would be the awesomest!'
> 
> 
> Except that local donut shop beats them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont care for Krispy Kreme myself.
> I hit a local donut shop ran by an old Asian couple and their kids,the daughter is hot as FUCK and her parents know it since she's front and center at the counter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I prefer the local shops and plain cake donuts or crullers as long as it's unglazed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pretty much like all types when made properly.
> One of my all time favorites is the maple iced donut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To each their own.........  I even get cinnamon rolls unglazed, too much friggin' sugar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gone are the days of eating a half dozen donuts.
> These days it's one and done.
Click to expand...

Which is why I buy a donut once or twice a year and some things I never buy any longer.


----------



## Dick Foster

Terri4Trump said:


> West Coast MAGA girl in California. Thanks for letting me join.


Welcome to the war against insanity.


----------



## Ringel05

Dick Foster said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> West Coast MAGA girl in California. Thanks for letting me join.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the war against insanity.
Click to expand...

Here?  On this board??!!!  You took a wrong turn somewhere........


----------



## anotherlife

Sincere welcome from the sock puppet welcoming committee!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> West Coast MAGA girl in California. Thanks for letting me join.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the war against insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here?  On this board??!!!  You took a wrong turn somewhere........
Click to expand...


Biiitch! This is the asylum. Welcome!

Straightjackets on in 2 hrs, meds in 3.

Don't fight the orderlies.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> West Coast MAGA girl in California. Thanks for letting me join.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the war against insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here?  On this board??!!!  You took a wrong turn somewhere........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biiitch! This is the asylum. Welcome!
> 
> Straightjackets on in 2 hrs, meds in 3.
> 
> Don't fight the orderlies.
Click to expand...

Nurse, give that man an enema!


----------



## danielpalos

... welcome aboard.  I love "breaking in the new ones."


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

danielpalos said:


> ... welcome aboard.  I love "breaking in the new ones."



  The only thing you've broken in is multiple sets of knee pads.....


----------



## danielpalos

HereWeGoAgain said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... welcome aboard.  I love "breaking in the new ones."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you've broken in is multiple sets of knee pads.....
Click to expand...

you have nothing but ad hominems.  in right wing fantasy, you are Always right.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

danielpalos said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... welcome aboard.  I love "breaking in the new ones."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you've broken in is multiple sets of knee pads.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have nothing but ad hominems.  in right wing fantasy, you are Always right.
Click to expand...


  Meh....I save em for you because you post the same shit day after day.
    So tell me...how does the emoluments clause fit in?


----------



## danielpalos

HereWeGoAgain said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... welcome aboard.  I love "breaking in the new ones."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you've broken in is multiple sets of knee pads.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have nothing but ad hominems.  in right wing fantasy, you are Always right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh....I save em for you because you post the same shit day after day.
> So tell me...how does the emoluments clause fit in?
Click to expand...

you understand nothing everyday, that is why i have to repeat it.

show us the express immigration clause, right wingers.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

danielpalos said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... welcome aboard.  I love "breaking in the new ones."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you've broken in is multiple sets of knee pads.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have nothing but ad hominems.  in right wing fantasy, you are Always right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh....I save em for you because you post the same shit day after day.
> So tell me...how does the emoluments clause fit in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you understand nothing everyday, that is why i have to repeat it.
> 
> show us the express immigration clause, right wingers.
Click to expand...


    Does it ever get old?


----------



## danielpalos

HereWeGoAgain said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... welcome aboard.  I love "breaking in the new ones."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you've broken in is multiple sets of knee pads.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have nothing but ad hominems.  in right wing fantasy, you are Always right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh....I save em for you because you post the same shit day after day.
> So tell me...how does the emoluments clause fit in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you understand nothing everyday, that is why i have to repeat it.
> 
> show us the express immigration clause, right wingers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it ever get old?
Click to expand...

only illegals don't care about the Law.  only hypocrites blame less fortunate illegals.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

danielpalos said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you've broken in is multiple sets of knee pads.....
> 
> 
> 
> you have nothing but ad hominems.  in right wing fantasy, you are Always right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh....I save em for you because you post the same shit day after day.
> So tell me...how does the emoluments clause fit in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you understand nothing everyday, that is why i have to repeat it.
> 
> show us the express immigration clause, right wingers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it ever get old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only illegals don't care about the Law.  only hypocrites blame less fortunate illegals.
Click to expand...


  And yet more inane bullshit that encourages me to continue scrolling past your posts.....you never disappoint.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

danielpalos said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh....I save em for you because you post the same shit day after day.
> So tell me...how does the emoluments clause fit in?
> 
> 
> 
> you understand nothing everyday, that is why i have to repeat it.
> 
> show us the express immigration clause, right wingers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it ever get old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only illegals don't care about the Law.  only hypocrites blame less fortunate illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet more inane bullshit that encourages me to continue scrolling past your posts.....you never disappoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only the right wing appeals to ignorance of the law and blames the less fortunate for being, "illegal".
Click to expand...


  You sure have a knack for it....the inane I mean.


----------



## danielpalos

HereWeGoAgain said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> you understand nothing everyday, that is why i have to repeat it.
> 
> show us the express immigration clause, right wingers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it ever get old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only illegals don't care about the Law.  only hypocrites blame less fortunate illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet more inane bullshit that encourages me to continue scrolling past your posts.....you never disappoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only the right wing appeals to ignorance of the law and blames the less fortunate for being, "illegal".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure have a knack for it....the inane I mean.
Click to expand...

non sequiturs are even more, inane.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

danielpalos said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it ever get old?
> 
> 
> 
> only illegals don't care about the Law.  only hypocrites blame less fortunate illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet more inane bullshit that encourages me to continue scrolling past your posts.....you never disappoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only the right wing appeals to ignorance of the law and blames the less fortunate for being, "illegal".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure have a knack for it....the inane I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> non sequiturs are even more, inane.
Click to expand...


  It appears you dont know what that means.


----------



## Ringel05

Now, now you two, just because you broke up doesn't mean you need to carry the fight into introductions.


----------



## danielpalos

HereWeGoAgain said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> only illegals don't care about the Law.  only hypocrites blame less fortunate illegals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet more inane bullshit that encourages me to continue scrolling past your posts.....you never disappoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only the right wing appeals to ignorance of the law and blames the less fortunate for being, "illegal".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure have a knack for it....the inane I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> non sequiturs are even more, inane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It appears you dont know what that means.
Click to expand...

you seem to have even less understanding of what it means.


----------

